# Samsung Eco sensor



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

How much of a negative effect does the eco sensor have on a calibrated LCD?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably quite a bit as it adjusts the brightness according to the room lighting. If your set is properly calibrated, turn this function off.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I was under the impression that it adjusted the backlight, but I wasn't sure how much of an impact the backlight has on all of my other settings. If it does adjust the brightness setting, then I'll definitely leave it alone.


----------

